# New forum based words needed....



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Guys

The longer I spend on the forums, the more I realise there just aren't enough words in the English language to describe all the events that occur on these boards.

Therefore I propose a thread that helps to elivate this issue by creating the necessary words to fill in the gaps.

Mostly I'm think of specific types of posters or posts but anything goes. I'll start us off, but please add to the list.

There may already be terms for these, or I may even have stolen some, but originality is over-rated anyway!

You will need the word and the description.

*Forumite - *One who inhabits the forum

*Threadromancy - *Someone posting on a thread more than a year old as if it had just appeared yesterday with no apparent knowledge of its age


*Oblivipost - *The sort of post that appears at the end of a heated and detailed debate thread, often many pages long. The oblivipost is typically the posters first on the thread and reads as if they have read the title only then posted straight away as if the other 37 pages couldn't possibly have answered or discussed their point....


*Lexicogiftless -* This is a contraversial one. This is the term used to describe the poster that simply refuses to use any sort of spell check, dictionary or education when composing their posts. Typos and genuine learning difficulties are exempt from this term. Lexicogiftless posters use terms such as 'kk', 'somthink', 'wont' (I believe they mean 'want'), 'fink' and 'morfs/morths', they will never dream of using punctuation and capital letters are optional and, if used, random.


*wallwee thread *- This term refers to the 'who can pee highest up the wall thread'. Typically accompanied by a poll these threads always begin with 'who's got the..' and often end with such words as 'biggest, longest, oldest, most' etc etc. The thread then goes on, usually for many pages with forumites from all over coming to add their pee. Mostly the thread has no point nor end, nobody actually reads anyone elses pee and once they have peed themselves, never revisit it either. The OP never completes by summarising or ranking the pee heights.

*slowmentative - *This term refers to posters who have a very strong opinion and aren't afraid to voice it but are a little slow on the uptake if their theories are proved to be a little 'foundationless'. Often they will reply to other forumites long, detailed and well researched posts by quoting the whole post and replying in four or five words to one mis-read sentence.





Come on then guys... your turn!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

luv this thred i so no wat you mean!




*wallwee = Epeen *maybe.. 

But the above made me smile anyway.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Ahaha, 
It's like the famous "my stick is bigger than your stick" :lol2:
The "Noobonator" - someone with little or no knowledge of something that happens to say something which then creates a domino effect on other forum members who get increasingly peeved off with each other which then snowballs into one huge heated discussion and ends with the grand finale of the thread being locked  

Good idea


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

excession said:


> *luv this thred i so no wat you mean!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a little lexicogiftless of you isn't it?

Surely you mean 

"I l*o*v*e* this thre*a*d. I so *k*no*w* w*h*at you mean!" ?

:whistling2:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

bothrops said:


> That's a little lexicogiftless of you isn't it?
> 
> Surely you mean
> 
> ...


Aye indeed - I was trying for a nice example 

The worst one i think is the use of 'no' for 'know'... 

Abbreviating is fine but swapping one word for another does get on my nerves 

:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

excession said:


> Aye indeed - I was trying for a nice example
> 
> The worst one i think is the use of 'no' for 'know'...
> 
> ...


 
:lol2:

I'm also personally very fond of the multiple puctuation/emoticon brigade that seem psychotically excited all the time!!!!!??!!!! Mmmuuhhahahah!!!!!!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::2thumb::2thumb:: victory:: victory::mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na:!!!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

No more words folks?

Come on - surely you guys can think of a few more?


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Hows about the "Myo-poster"

Myo-posters are those who fail to read through current posts on recent occurances, and so start a fresh thread on the same topic again. Example: The Burm that killed the girl in Florida a couple of weeks beack- I counted at least 4 threads- at one point the top 4 in snakes were on the same topic.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The *newpert* : The newbie forum expert who makes a suggestion on how the forum will be 'better' because they saw it just like that on a forum nobody ever goes on.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Love them both! So glad someone found this thread! I thought it had some legs but kinda died......hopefully it'll just be a slow starter!



I kinda think *Newpert* needs a couple of meanings i.e.

*Newpert.* _noun. (pron. _N-ewe-pour-T)

The newbie forum expert who makes a suggestion on how the forum will be 'better' because they saw it just like that on a forum nobody ever goes on.
The newbie, single snake owning poster that regurgetates rubbish that his 'pet shop expert' has 'learned him' and refuses to take anything the countary from established long term keepers!
another

*sporadder*. noun. (pron. Sp-or-add-er) (alright, so I'm not good at phonetics! LOL) 

the forum member that has been on the forums for years but has less than a hundred posts. They don't post very often, but when they do, they REALLY mean it
antonym of sporadder

*obsessadder*

the forum member who has been a member for a matter of months and yet has made thousands of posts, I have no intention of trawling through them all, but I can't see how someone with a 44 post a day average can be pushing the frontiers of herpetological expertise with EVERY post.....


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

bothrops said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'm also personally very fond of the multiple puctuation/emoticon brigade that seem psychotically excited all the time!!!!!??!!!! Mmmuuhhahahah!!!!!!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::2thumb::2thumb:: victory:: victory::mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na:!!!


 
i apologise here as i'm one of them ! but i do have a reason if that makes up for it ? things always come across wrong on the internet as you cant see whether im smiling or scowling so i add emoticons so i look happy etc :blush: or in this embarrased as you will probably see this as no excuse


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The *lolopotomus *: the poster who ends everything with lol.

help, i think my beardie is dying lol
my dogs dead lol
my new hair cut lol


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

Brilliant!

Couple more for you - 

Emotithusiast: Put a stupidly large amount of emoticons - often repeated and completely pointless - in their post eg.
"My snake shed/ate an elephant/had a haircut :flrt::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::blush::censor:: victory::Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2::no1::devil::devil::welcome:: victory: "


Postcounthunter - Usually a newbie to the forum desperate to up their postcount and making pointless posts such as 'lol'.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

The *Swapollecter - *One who is just passing through this hobby until something else grabs their fancy, Probably collected pogs as a child.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Hows about the Noobspert?

The keeper who has a Leopard Gecko and Corn Snake, so is now qualified to offer advice on everything, from handling Green Anacondas to identifying Old World Spiders.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

And the opposite of the Noobspert - the *Stealthspert*.

Someone who might not post often, might not list an entire zoo's worth of species in their signature file... but has been keeping for years, keeping up with modern research, and knows an awful lot about their chosen species and/or quite a few species, including some things that might contradict "common knowledge". Hearing from one of these guys - especially on a controversial-care thread - is brilliant fun.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Can we also have the *Competokeeper*? 

Thats the person who is always in competition with others, generally posting with...

"I've like totally got more experience than ..."

or: "My Burm is the best because its 1/16th of an inch bigger than yours"

or: "My post has several words that are longer than any of yours, and therefore I'm better."


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I love the fact that I can put usernames to almost everyone of these terms! :lol2:

Loving them all!


Cheers

Andy


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

*TEXTSPERT* - (always Posts in text speak) one whom either has no real grasp of the English language (despite being English) or who is just plain lazy.

*TYREKICKER* - The bain of breeders and sellers lifes.( we all know their m.o)

*TOOFARMEISTER* - One whom states they want something, only to back that up with the old, I'ts too far for me to travel!!


----------



## chris100575 (Feb 24, 2009)

At the risk of threadromancy, how about *apostrophobic*? Someone who has no grasp at all of how apostrophes work and either avoids them altogether, sticks them in at random, or alway's use's them for word's that end in S.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

chris100575 said:


> At the risk of threadromancy, how about *apostrophobic*? Someone who has no grasp at all of how apostrophes work and either avoids them altogether, sticks them in at random, or alway's use's them for word's that end in S.


Threadromancy is completely legitimate if it is a thread such as this. It is a sackable offence if it is some guy selling a tegu or a large burm three years ago and someone posts with a 'R thes still avalabull?'......

You need to split your (excellent) new term in half

*Apostrophobic *- Someone who has no grasp at all of how apostrophes work and avoids them all together even when theres a legitimate need

*Apostrophillic* - Someone who alway's use's apostrophe's for word's that end in s


Cheers

Andy


----------



## chris100575 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ooh, I hadn't thought of apostrophiliac, I like that! :2thumb:


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

bothrops said:


> *Threadromancy - *Someone posting on a thread more than a year old as if it had just appeared yesterday with no apparent knowledge of its age


wouldnt gravedigger(digging up old dead threads) be better?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

rase0121 said:


> wouldnt gravedigger(digging up old dead threads) be better?


Threadromancy is a play on "necromancy" - the practice of talking to/summoning the dead 

Besides, most gravediggers don't dig up old dead bodies, they make places to bury new dead bodies.

How about

*Depunct *: Describing a user _or _a post that writes in run-on sentences with no commas or any other punctuation that would break up the flow of their stream of consciousness because that would be boring and make their writing easier to read and besides putting full stops and commas in posts is so HARD.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Or perhaps

*Offtoposter*: A user who is accorded undeserved respect in a given thread based on their post count or number of "gold stars"... until you realise that 75% + of their posts are in off-topic areas totally unrelated to the post at hand.


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

bothrops said:


> *Apostrophillic* - Someone who alway's use's apostrophe's for word's that end in s



ooh i bloody hate that:banghead:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

*Argumaniac *- The person who joins an argument/discussion and immediately gets abusive/defensive if anyone has a different opinion!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

*Deraileur* - Person who can immediately rip a thred away from its original topic, onto something totally unrelated.


Never do that myself.....:whistling2:


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

*Agrophille - *A person who joins a thread late and throws in a different point of view/opinion, just to start an argument going....

....Then is never heard from on the thread again!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

*Provocateur - *One who winds up other people in a post for entertainment to the point of them getting banned.


----------



## Katie_Scarlett (Sep 7, 2009)

I can think of a type of poster but I can't think of a name for them! Maybe you lovely lot can come up with one for them 


It's People That Insist On Starting Ever Letter In Their Sentence With A Capital Letter.


That was so difficult to type :gasp: I kept forgetting to put the capitals at the start! :blush:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Katie_Scarlett said:


> I can think of a type of poster but I can't think of a name for them! Maybe you lovely lot can come up with one for them
> 
> 
> It's People That Insist On Starting Ever Letter In Their Sentence With A Capital Letter.
> ...


Maybe a *Capitalist*? :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Grond said:


> Maybe a *Capitalist*? :2thumb:


Love it! That made me chuckle!


keep it going folks.....


----------



## Katie_Scarlett (Sep 7, 2009)

Grond said:


> Maybe a *Capitalist*? :2thumb:


Knew you'd think of something! lol!! :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Katie_Scarlett said:


> It's People That Insist On Starting Ever Letter In Their Sentence With A Capital Letter.


Technically speaking, the FORUM is a Capitalist... because it converts posts written in allcaps into that form.

So it's converting *Headliners * and *The Great Unlocked* into Capitalists instead.

*Headliner*: One who feels everything must be shouted to be heard - EXTRA! EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT! MY CORNSNAKE WON'T EAT LOL!

*The Great Unlocked:* Obviously their keyboard must be missing one vital key. Surely they didn't mean to type the WHOLE post that way.... Usually starts like: mY CORNSNAKE WON'T EAT WHAT DO i DO?


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> Or perhaps
> 
> *Offtoposter*: A user who is accorded undeserved respect in a given thread based on their post count or number of "gold stars"... until you realise that 75% + of their posts are in off-topic areas totally unrelated to the post at hand.


this one is so true!


----------



## LiddleTina (Feb 10, 2008)

*what about*

*boosterposter*...for those who start a thread with "what do you think of my hair/dress/tattoo/lipstick/fancy dress costume"....ad infinitum.
Then they sit back and wait for the "oooos and aaaahs" and the "wow you look so fit/sexy/gorgeous" etc answers that give them an ego boost.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

*Premature Bumpulator - *The person who replies to a thread with 'stunning ******, free bump for you' when the thread is still at the top and doesn't need bumping. This one being an absolute classic http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/406658-anyone-give-my-boys-good.html
Look at the time of the first post and then the second post - the free bump.

*Can't Read Won't Read - *The one who replies to a thread repeating exactly what was said hours / days / weeks earlier but couldn't be arsed reading the thread.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Grond said:


> *Provocateur - *One who winds up other people in a post for entertainment to the point of them getting banned.


How about *Agent Provocateur* - One who winds up other people on behalf of another person because they think they are their friend, and ends up getting them both banned or flamed to bits?

Loving this thread... many times have followed controversial threads on here and have actually thought many of the things termed above regarding some of the posters... can even see myself in a few of them!:whistling2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

*Parrotist* - Someone who posts the exact same reply as the last post
*
Ultraparrotist* - Someone who posts exactly the same reply as the Parrotist in the last post

*Asabovist* - Someone who posts the exact reply as the Ultraparrotist, but adds 'as above' to the end


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

*Admirationalist -* Someone who never types anything other than 'Wow', 'Nice snake', or 'HA HA' even when it's inapproporiate


----------

